# white cloud minnow fries in the backyard 25G water hole.



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Here comes the summer, fish fries keep popping up in the 25G in ground water hole in the yard, this is a small school of white cloud minnow culture that sustain itself year after year..


















in the 125G preform pond next door









the visitor









critters not far away from the water hole


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

I love the macro photography, looks amazing.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Amazing photography skills !


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Glad you all enjoying the pictures, 😀


----------



## Notg2009 (Feb 6, 2016)

Awesome photos


----------

